# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Udruga u medijima >  27.01.2010. Život uživo - prilog o seminaru Paramanadoula

## Svea

Za par minuta na HTV1...
Palite TV-e

 :Love:

----------


## mamma Juanita

streaming na web-u:
http://www.hrt.hr/streamf/HRstream1

----------

